
The 100 best novels written in English: the full list - SonicSoul
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/aug/17/the-100-best-novels-written-in-english-the-full-list
======
entpvisionary
Woooo, Robinson Crusoe! I read that in the third grade, favorite book of all
time.

